# The Smackdown Thread



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

Photos of your pit puttin the SMACKDOWN (or getting pimp slapped)


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO here's Dosia getting slapped by Fabio the pug


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

Fabio always reminds me of Joe Pesci..lol.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO That's funny cause he totally has the little man syndrome too


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO Trevor that is totally great I love it


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

thanks. i was looking through those baby pics of tiva, CRAZY


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I know she's gotten so big  You really got a beautiful girl there


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Here's a baby Priest doing special smackdown kung fu on Loki.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)




----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's a few of mine.

Miss Tweak taking a left from Lux.









Ivy checking Lux's teeth









The ultimate in humiliation!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Here's Dosia going for a left hook to the jaw lol


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

lol those are awesome


----------



## MyHonda717 (Jan 19, 2010)

lmao the humiliation picture is soo funny!! Hey ElvisFink your Ivy looks soo much like my Honda. Imma start posting his updated pics soon.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

bahamutt99 said:


> Here's a baby Priest doing special smackdown kung fu on Loki.


That second photo is just priceless!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

kg420 said:


> LMAO here's Dosia getting slapped by Fabio the pug


Dosia is like "was that a mosquito that just landed on me?" Dosia is flat-out good looking!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you very much. I am very proud of the way he is maturing. He is a great dog good temperment and is getting in good shape now  He was just a skinny scared little guy when we rescued him from his first owner. We were scared he was gunna have stunted growth or health problems but he has turned out amazing IMO. I love that boy so much


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

kg420 said:


> Thank you very much. I am very proud of the way he is maturing. He is a great dog good temperment and is getting in good shape now  He was just a skinny scared little guy when we rescued him from his first owner. We were scared he was gunna have stunted growth or health problems but he has turned out amazing IMO. I love that boy so much


I'm fairly new to this forum and didn't know the story behind Dosia's so-called former life. Looks like he landed in some pretty good hands and it shows.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

those are great pics. how bout priest the ninja pup. I m still lmao


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Saint Francis said:


> I'm fairly new to this forum and didn't know the story behind Dosia's so-called former life. Looks like he landed in some pretty good hands and it shows.


He was bought from breeders and not taken care of at all. He was beaten and choked until he passed out and his girlfriend actually had to mouth to mouth him. The next day she gave him to my b/f and he gave him to me as a present. We did find the breeders and they filed cruelty charges on him, and gave us the proper paperwork so that he is now legally my dog  He was considered stolen property at one point but not any more  He was about 9 weeks old when Ryan brought him home so he wasn't in that situation for very long. Thank god.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

kg420 said:


> He was bought from breeders and not taken care of at all. He was beaten and choked until he passed out and his girlfriend actually had to mouth to mouth him. The next day she gave him to my b/f and he gave him to me as a present. We did find the breeders and they filed cruelty charges on him, and gave us the proper paperwork so that he is now legally my dog  He was considered stolen property at one point but not any more  He was about 9 weeks old when Ryan brought him home so he wasn't in that situation for very long. Thank god.


That is an incredible story. So, he was choked and beaten at that young of an age? I'm soooo glad you have him now and maybe he won't remember being in some a**holes CARE. These stories really get the old blood pressure going. I can barely type these words right now, cause I hate animal cruelty with a white, hot passion. Good for you though, and better for Dosia


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Yea when we were talking to the breeder they had info from the sale and Ryan and I asked for his name and address but they said they would handle it. I wanted to go smack the guy silly. He was such a sweet tiny little pup it just made me so mad what this guy was doing to him. The first week we had him some one tried to pull him through the fence and steal him but Marley was out too and he flipped a  fit. I think it was the guy or one of his friends trying to take him back. Good thing we had Marley, he would never let his baby brother get stolen.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

kg420 said:


> Yea when we were talking to the breeder they had info from the sale and Ryan and I asked for his name and address but they said they would handle it. I wanted to go smack the guy silly. He was such a sweet tiny little pup it just made me so mad what this guy was doing to him. The first week we had him some one tried to pull him through the fence and steal him but Marley was out too and he flipped a  fit. I think it was the guy or one of his friends trying to take him back. Good thing we had Marley, he would never let his baby brother get stolen.


Well, I'm glad it all "came out in the wash". I suppose there alot of stories like this that would have me crying one moment and cheering the next. Pit bulls seem to bring out the best and worst in people. It appears that I just had a few convos with one of the best people (you). It has been a pleasure


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awww thanks  My goal is to one day have a rescue so I can help pits get responsible forever homes instead of them sitting in the pound on death row. It makes me sad ever time I go down there. If I had the space I would go take them all.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*We layeth the smacketh downeth around here*









Kangol and Camo 








Kangol and Camo








Sophie (RIP) {White Dog's mama}








Sophie and Dad playing ball-- Sophie won








Koby and Sophie(RIP) playing ball (Kangol's mama and daddy)








Koby and Sophie playing tug-o-war









Kangol putting baby sisters in check









Putting brother in check (Kangol as a puppy 2005)









Putting sisters in check some more








Kangol high fiving his brother
















White Dog getting buck with the camera


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Saint Francis said:


> Dosia is like "was that a mosquito that just landed on me?" Dosia is flat-out good looking!


Awesome pic!!:clap:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Awesome pic!!:clap:


 Thanks I love your pics too. Very beautiful dogs


----------

